# New CPU temps jumping up and down like crazy



## Joshua1187

Hello,

I just installed a new Mobo (Crosshair v formula z) and a new CPU 9(FX8350) along with a new heatsink (H80i) and when i monitor my Core temps they jump around like crazy, up and down and up and down (example: 15c - 18c - 12c - 30c - 17c)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## porterjw

Are you installing anything or running programs? Was the thermal compound done correctly? HSF installed and locked down properly? Verified with another Temp monitoring program?


----------



## Darren

Those idle temps aren't right. The FX line of processors don't report their idle temperatures correctly because of the way they're calculated. Don't worry about it. I'm guessing the 30 you're seeing is just a fluke in the calculations and might actually be closer to the true temp, rather than what it's telling you. Either way 30 is really cool anyway so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Okedokey

Denther said:


> Those idle temps aren't right. The FX line of processors don't report their idle temperatures correctly because of the way they're calculated. Don't worry about it. I'm guessing the 30 you're seeing is just a fluke in the calculations and might actually be closer to the true temp, rather than what it's telling you. Either way 30 is really cool anyway so you have nothing to worry about.



If the temp read outs are not reliable, none of the temp read outs are reliable.  That means, 30 is probably not right, just because its close to what you'd expect.  In science what you've just done is bias.

If the temps are volatile, id suggest ensuring you have the latest motherboard bios, and drivers first.  After that, try another program like Speedfan or Afterburner and see if they provide reliable results under load.

There have been many bios updates for that board, many of which relate to CPU functionality and stability.  Ensure you have the latest.


----------



## Joshua1187

Hey Guys, 

Thanks for the reply. I think I stated my case a little confusing. What I meant to say is (all of the cores) are jumping all over the place.. 1 second they will be at 12 then the next at 22 then back to 14 then to 17 then to 35 (this is at idle). However since i've posted this and re seated my heatsink they've calmed down a great deal. They still jump around a little bit but they are much closer now.. maybe from 10 to 12 then back down.. at idle they run between 9c and 11C. I've been using both Core Temp and HWMonitor and assuming Package is the same as Core then Core Temp and HWMonitor are consistent. The CPU temp (not the core temp) is usually pretty steady at around 31c at idle. This sounds about normal right?

Under load the cores get to around 25c and the CPU gets to around 35.


----------



## MisterEd

In addition to Core Temp I use the Core Temp Gadget so I can monitor things all the time. At idle I normally see around 10-12C. I can see a lot more fluctuations when I run programs. The temperature changes as the CPU clock goes up and down due to changes in core activity.

I sometimes use Angus Monitor when I want to see both the CPU Core and CPU Socket temperature at the same time and graph the changes over time.

These show CPU Core Temperature:
Core Temp: CPU Temp
HWMonitor: AMD FX-8350 Package Temperature
Angus Monitor: Core 1-8

These show CPU Socket Temperature
HWMonitor: TMPIN2
Angus Monitor: CPU Socket 

I ran some test to show the differences between idle and load temperatures.

Idle:
CPU 1409MHz 0.9125V
CPU Core Temperature: 12C
CPU Socket Temperature: 24C

Load (using Prime95):
CPU 4206MHz @1.4125V
CPU Core Temperature: 54C
CPU Socket Temperature: 66C

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60


----------



## StrangleHold

Ignore the core idle temps from the programs. At idle just look at the motherboard CPU socket sensor reading. Under load they both are pretty acurate.


----------

